# First push with my new truck and plow 02/12/08



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

Finally had some snow and got the chance to plow. The truck really worked out fine as did the plow. Had my 21 year old son along for his first plow run.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice truck..how much did you get?


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I agree nice truck. We just got our First plowing event too. LOL


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Guy's, We got about 4 inches and now rain and freezing rain. It was the first real snow since I got the truck about a month ago.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Very nice:salute: , is that the "Plow King" or whatever they call it? 

Doesnt look like your puching much snow there


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

Forgot the camera so I had to go back and get it. Then I finished it up and took the pic's. The pics are at my boat club.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice truck and nice pictures.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Love a white truck!


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

That must suck to have only one snow storm this year, here in Berrien County,Michigan I have plowed most all of my res. & com. accounts about 12 to 14 times,(apx. min of 3'' up to 12'') the school that I plow at is up to about 20 times, but that lot has to be done after a 1'' or more of snow, they are calling for another 2''-4'' tonight on top of the 8''-10'' we allready have and lots more sunday, (plus we get that great LAKE EFFECT snow)
I get up at about 2:30am and drop the blade at 3:00am and don't get home untill 6:00 or 8:00pm and some times later.

Didn't meen to hijack the thread, but I thought every one was getting more than one good snow.


Good luck to all that needs snow, be safe out there and watch out for stupid people doing stupid things!



Yon


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice truck.

To cameo89, I live up in East Lansing, and we've been getting lots of snow, too. It makes me even more angry that my truck is currently non-operable!!!! :angry:


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice truck and plow. What dose the sxt stand for


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

Cameo89, We have had more snow this this but I just got the truck and plow about 3 - 4 weeks ago. The day after I bought it, the temp went to the 40's. Go figure huh. I'm sure we will get more snow between now and the end of March. Hopefully a lot more.


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

f250man. The SXT is a new model in between the St and the SLT. More options then the ST and less then the SLT. I was originally going to buy an f350 or f250 but could not put the deal together. A friend of mine sells Dodge and well, the rest is history. The lifetime warranty Chrysler has was a deciding factor.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Where in NY do you live?


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

In Saugerties, about 50 miles south of Albany. We boarder Woodstock and Kingston. 

Dennis


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

That's a pretty sweet truck! How do you like it so far? I never used to like Dodge, but I ended up buying one this year, and so far it has been great. I'm slowly becoming a Dodge Ram guy! lol


----------



## 04ram2500hd (Feb 8, 2008)

nice truck where did u buy it was it from sawyers if so my brother inlaw uncle owns that dealer ship


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

I think it's great. The new trucks come with a lifetime warranty on the drive train, so it was a no-brainer in the end. I also upgraded the tires to Goodyear Wrangler A'T Silent Armour and so far so good. It handled very well the other night and had no problem plowing.


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

Yep, I got it from Sawyer Motors. I have known them for many years. A friend of mine works for Bob and it is the second truck I've bought from them.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures. Its a great feeling finally being able to go to work!!!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Love that white truck!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

D&R Plowing;517045 said:


> I think it's great. The new trucks come with a lifetime warranty on the drive train, so it was a no-brainer in the end. I also upgraded the tires to Goodyear Wrangler A'T Silent Armour and so far so good. It handled very well the other night and had no problem plowing.


Yeah..but does that lifetime warranty become void if you put a plow on your truck??Do you have a plow prep package?


----------



## ram4x443015 (Jun 19, 2003)

nice dodge i am hopeing to pick up my new dodge to day :bluebounc


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

Bladescrape, It does have the plow prep package and I purchased it with the plow on it. The warranty is good.


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

Ram4X4, Good luck with it if you get it. What year and model are you getting?


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*NICE TRUCK D&R GOOD LUCK WITH IT AND THX FOR THE PICS*


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

D&R Plowing;517045 said:


> I think it's great. The new trucks come with a lifetime warranty on the drive train, so it was a no-brainer in the end. I also upgraded the tires to Goodyear Wrangler A'T Silent Armour and so far so good. It handled very well the other night and had no problem plowing.


I have those in a 285, and they work great...


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

i hope you atleast get to payoff the plow..nice truck


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

TL, They seemed OK in the small stuff but waiting to see how they are in the deep snow 8 - 10 inches. However, the way the weather is, I may have to wait another year.


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

Duramax, I don't think I'll make enough to fill the gas tank. The weather is not with me here. I'll be on a 2 week cruise starting the second week in March so that is when we will get all our snow. Well I guess there is always next year


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Nice looking setup! Welcome to the world of plowing = no vacations in winter.


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

thats a really sharp looking truck, I like how the white looks at night with that light on. Too bad you didn't compliment it with a Fisher yellow snowplow, j/k


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

Absolute, yeah that vacation thing was'nt the best idea for this time of year. We booked it a year ago not thinking about the snow. Anyway, my son will just have to work a little harder while i'm gone.


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

CSX, Thank. It's the first white truck I have ever owned and I really happy with it. I think the amber beacon and marker lights along with the red tail lights really set the truck off at night. With that big red plow on the front it's easy to see me.


----------



## ram4x443015 (Jun 19, 2003)

D&R Plowing;520775 said:


> Ram4X4, Good luck with it if you get it. What year and model are you getting?


a 2007 2500 hd dodge ram just got some pix of it up to day


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

D&R Plowing;522479 said:


> Absolute, yeah that vacation thing was'nt the best idea for this time of year. We booked it a year ago not thinking about the snow. Anyway, my son will just have to work a little harder while i'm gone.


Wow ! handing off the keys so soon. Lucky kid:waving: or crazy dad


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

More like crazy dad. Only because I will be in the Caribbean for two weeks otherwise his use of it is limited.


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

I have the same truck, but red. Except mines an SLT. No big difference though.


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

The SLT just has a few more options, otherwise the same truck. I plowed last night an was very happy with it, we got around 6". I got some video last night as well. They are posted on the thread "My first plow videos"


----------

